# my first 150



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*congrats*

Beautiful buck man congrats.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

holly sh$$$Ts that is a deer

Reed


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice going Dave very nice deer.

Grant


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Dave, what a great deer!!!
How about a replay of the hunt for us.......Angus


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*nice buck*

looks like the boss nice string too


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

congrats nice buck. it's nice to hear when finally people succeed after years of trying, and then remember to thank those that help them achieve that success. enjoy :darkbeer: you earned it


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats!

What a great looking deer.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Great deer Dave!!!!


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the 150+ club...there will be more....the first is always the hardest! Now that it's outta the way.....whack em' and Stack 'em! congrats he's a beauty


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats Dave .....*


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Dave, that is a HAWG. Dan


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice deer Dave! Congrats.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

wow great deer


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow!
nice deer Dave. i love that drop tine.
he definately looks like he ran the woods around there, can't imagine anyone wanting to dance with him.

congrats!

Allan


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Nice!!!*

Dave;

I was just thinking the other day that we never saw any deer from you or Blake this year yet. Well, it was worth the wait!!

Beauty of a buck, you deserve it. Way to go.

Rob


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks guys

Don't worry, Blake got a big one as well. I am sure you will see photos in the summer at the shoots.

I had a close incounter with a big one last Dec and it may have been this same buck although I didn't see a drop tine.

Last Friday I skipped out after work and got a fair look at him in the corn through the bino's at 35 yards. I slipped out of the stand and headed back to the truck only to see another big'n right in my parking spot.

I was at a trade show all weekend and told the guys about the one I had seen so when Monday came round and the wife gave me the OK to skip my duties at home I headed back to my spot.

I even got to watch this guy for a while before he came into range. Honestly I used my grunt tube to turn him back as he and a fork horn were heading North away from me when I spotted them. The rest is history,

Dave


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Great lookin deer!


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

SUPER NICE BUCK BUDDY! It was nice to meet you on TO by the way too! That's a deer of a lifetime! Way to go!


----------



## eyebowhunt (Jun 13, 2004)

Good job Dave... That thing is a pig!!! Can't beat Good Ole' Canadian grown eh!


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations Dave... Awesome deer!!!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome buck, beautiful trophy - congratulations Dave. :darkbeer:


----------

